# Would you guys recommend these rain guards for the cruze?



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

I got chrome rain visors for my mirrors and the cruze already has a line of chrome at the bottom of the windows. I am just wondering if you guys like how these look.

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Chevy-CRUZE-Rain-and-Sun-Visor-Vent-Guard-4PCS-4-Door/332981113795


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

They look like they are painted silver. I would ask if they are chromed or not.

I personally have essentially de-chromed my Cruze, but as long as you like it, do what you want.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

After relooking at ALL the pictures, it does seem to be chromed plastic. I would still ask though.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> After relooking at ALL the pictures, it does seem to be chromed plastic. I would still ask though.


Yeah they look electroplated to me. Rain guards aren't my thing but do you man!


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I have tried several brands of these and I found these to be the absolute best.
https://www.wellvisors.net/index.php/chevrolet-cruze-16-17-with-chrome-trim.html


----------

